# Rosh Hashanah 2019



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2019)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

*​


----------



## peppermint (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you radishrose…  I have Jewish relatives who are very dear to me....I am not Jewish but we respect each other....No matter what we believe ...
..Happy Rosh Hashanah...


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 30, 2019)

I went outside and blew the shofar, as I do every Rosh Hashanah.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I went outside and blew the shofar, as I do every Rosh Hashanah.


Nice!!


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)




----------

